

The Best Ideas Are Always This Controversial - johnthedebs
http://johnthedebs.posterous.com/the-best-ideas-are-always-this-controversial

======
david927
But, conversly, being controversial doesn't mean it's a good idea. And, while
indeed different, the app store is in my opinion killing Apple because it
pushes away developers, and developers are oxygen for companies like Apple.

